# Bypass for T-Mobile Tethering throttle on unlimeted plans?



## corvettezo7sp (Jan 19, 2018)

This is quite easy on android but I honestly cant bring my self to give up on windows phone just yet. On android all I had to do was figure out the default TTL settings and then proceed to change them on all of my devices, 1 over the android factory ttl. For example, android TTL is 64, I set the devices I had to 65. Now comes the issue. I cannot for the life of me through google or system access figure out the factory TTL (Time to Live) on windows 10 mobile. Am I missing something? Also I don't know if the tethering function in the system outputs a different TTL compared to the direct os all together. I have a 950, 950 XL (Favorite), and Idol 4S that just arrived (couldn't pass up the 99$ sale) If someone can point me in the right direction I would be very grateful for their time. Maybe its possible there is a hack through the apn settings. I just know the 3g speed cap, which is actually more like 56kbs cap, not even close to what they state they are throttling it to and I have no problem bypassing that.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 19, 2018)

corvettezo7sp said:


> This is quite easy on android but I honestly cant bring my self to give up on windows phone just yet. On android all I had to do was figure out the default TTL settings and then proceed to change them on all of my devices, 1 over the android factory ttl. For example, android TTL is 64, I set the devices I had to 65. Now comes the issue. I cannot for the life of me through google or system access figure out the factory TTL (Time to Live) on windows 10 mobile. Am I missing something? Also I don't know if the tethering function in the system outputs a different TTL compared to the direct os all together. I have a 950, 950 XL (Favorite), and Idol 4S that just arrived (couldn't pass up the 99$ sale) If someone can point me in the right direction I would be very grateful for their time. Maybe its possible there is a hack through the apn settings. I just know the 3g speed cap, which is actually more like 56kbs cap, not even close to what they state they are throttling it to and I have no problem bypassing that.

Click to collapse



Someone posted the TTL for Windows phone here as 128. Not sure if it is accurate as it is an old post but his reply is from 2016...


----------



## corvettezo7sp (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Someone posted the TTL for Windows phone here as 128. Not sure if it is accurate as it is an old post but his reply is from 2016...

Click to collapse



Let me give that a try. I will set my computer to 129. Should do it theoretically unless its ported somewhere else.


----------



## corvettezo7sp (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Someone posted the TTL for Windows phone here as 128. Not sure if it is accurate as it is an old post but his reply is from 2016...

Click to collapse



TTL is correct, it is 128 just like windows 10 on the PC. Did not stop the throttled tethering. Windows Mobile must report to the network provider or re route the network through a separate IP or TTL setting. TTL set to 127 on android gave me full speed on the windows phone so definitely correct on the default TTL. Thank you. Now for the task of tearing into the system to see what the tethering setting uses.


----------



## corvettezo7sp (Jan 20, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59328211&postcount=12

Ok, so it looks like it will rout the tethering service through a separate path if requested by the network. I understand this guy is talking about sprint but reading more in depth revealed to me that if any network requests it the network would be routed through a separate port. Much like androids 
	
	



```
tether_provisioning_required=0
```
 setting Microsoft has implemented 
	
	



```
"EntitlementRequired"=dword:00000000
```
 Sadly, much harder to access that registry value. Then again, i haven't tried to root or mod a windows phone yet so this will be the first time for me. I will try and keep reporting back when i find something new.


----------



## corvettezo7sp (Jan 21, 2018)

So far, nothing, Any ideas? Oddly enough, setting the TTL to 129 on the pc, or android, anything, has the same result. When i ping the default gateway it shows up as TTL 128 instead of 129. Can the TTL not be set above 128?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 23, 2018)

corvettezo7sp said:


> So far, nothing, Any ideas? Oddly enough, setting the TTL to 129 on the pc, or android, anything, has the same result. When i ping the default gateway it shows up as TTL 128 instead of 129. Can the TTL not be set above 128?

Click to collapse



Maybe set it manually in the registry?

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc957530.aspx


----------



## davy4620 (Jan 22, 2020)

corvettezo7sp said:


> So far, nothing, Any ideas? Oddly enough, setting the TTL to 129 on the pc, or android, anything, has the same result. When i ping the default gateway it shows up as TTL 128 instead of 129. Can the TTL not be set above 128?

Click to collapse



I know this is an old thread, but just in case someone comes alone reading. The results you see are correct you should be pinging the 127.0.0.1( localhost) to see the changes not the gateway. By the way, that alone won't get the job done. They are quite aware of these old tricks.


----------

